# Question on Bitzenburger......



## HankinsHunter (Nov 3, 2004)

An archery shop near me went out'a business. I got Two used Bitzenburger fletching jigs from them before they went under (always wanted to try fletching my own arrows and the price was right).

Here's what I was wondering......I know these things are pretty old and worn. But is there a way to tell how old they are?

Says on the clip "the all new DIAL-O-FLETCHMASTER (registered) by Bitzenburger. In the corner it has PAT. PEND. But on the base it has PAT. NO. 2337080. Maybe two components put together? Also on the base it has "Professional Magic" a pretty cool target design with 3 arrows in it and BITZENBURGER on top of the design, with FLETCHMASTER below the design.

It's made out of some kinda alloy, fairly heavy, works great, no rust, but obviously very used. Straight helical. Three click design.

Anyone have some idea on how old these are?

By the way I fletched my own arrows for the first time with these and they flew better than any arrow I have ever shot before!!!!!!!!:wink:

Thanks for any input,
~HH


----------



## BearBait13 (Jun 22, 2007)

My brand new one has the same stuff as you described. To be honest i believe it is no different from an older or newer jig.


----------



## HankinsHunter (Nov 3, 2004)

*Thanks........*

Maybe their not as old as I think....who knows.

~HH


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Is the clamp vertical, or is it angled back at about 45 degrees for better visibility?

I have one with a vertical clamp, and I think it's close to 60 years old. It was given to me about 30 years ago by an elderly gentleman who had had it for quite a long time himself.


----------

